# Nach Servumzug keine Msql Logins mehr



## sumsebum (15. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen,

nachdem unser Umzug von Server A nach B fuktioniert hat haben wir ein kleines Problem.

Beim checken der Webs musste ich feststellen das die Passworte von Mysql fehlen .....

was tun ......

??


----------



## Till (15. Juli 2008)

Du Musst die MySQL User vom alten auf den neuen Server kopieren. Und zwar nur die User, die von ISPConfig angelegt wurden bzw. die Du angelegt hast, auf keinen Fall Userw ir z.B. root.

Die Daten sund in der Datenbank "mysql" und dort in den Tabellen "user" und "db".


----------



## sumsebum (16. Juli 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort Till, war aber ein anderes Problem..........

Ich hatte /var/lib/mysql kopiert, als root und hatte danach vergessen die Gruppen und Rechte (mysql:mysql) wiederher zu stellen.

Da mir das dann zuviel Frickellei war habe ich ein kleines Script geschrieben, welches das per "rsync" für mich erledigt, automatisch.......

Bei den folgenden Servern (15) lief das dann ohne Probleme.

Btw. ab wann ist mit einer ersten "stable" ISP 3 zu rechnen, und wird es ein Migrationsscript geben? Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig darauf meinen Kunden ein einheitliches Backend bieten zu können. .......


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2008)

ISPConfig 3 wird bald fertig sein, ich werde aber kein datum dafür angeben, da das von zu vielen faktoren abhängt und es am Ende sowieso nicht stimmen wird.

Es soll späzter auch ein Migrationsscript geben.


----------

